# Mejor si leo todo el tema antes de consultar. Gracias !



## Capitan (Oct 1, 2020)

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola, les dejo los pcbs para armar el tacómetro con escala de leds y el shift light. Lo tengo colocado en una moto Gilera Smash 110.
> 
> Fui tomando ideas de varios lados y las junté para tratar de hacer el circuito lo más reducido posible.
> 
> ...




*H*ola*,* soy nuevo en la comunidad y un poco nuevo en la electrónica*,* si alguien me podría ayudar en algo que vi en el último impreso que diseñó el profe, no se dónde va el cable que sale del cdi para ir a la bobina.
*A*lguien que por*_*fa*vor* me aclare ese punto y gracias de antemano...

*P*or cierto estoy usando la version 7.10s


----------

